# Wie macht man so eine Geile MySpace Seite?



## KonischerKlotz (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe hier eine saugeile Myspace-Seite von ner Hip-Hop Band entdeckt.

Wie macht man denn sowas geiles? Es gibt ja acuh diese Layout-Stealer, um so zu lernen, wie das Design gemacht wurde, :suspekt: das klappt hier aber nicht so richtig.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

http://www.myspace.com/seasideclubbers


----------



## ink (7. Februar 2008)

Moin
http://www.dsp-solutions.de/leistungen/myspace-design.html
Du lässt sie machen oder beschäftigst dich mit css und html (glaub ich )

Peez


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Februar 2008)

Das ist über pures CSS möglich.
Leider ist Myspace das schlimmste Beispiel für so eine Umsetzung. Der HTML Code war nie für so eine Manipulation gedacht, als aber einige Leute Ihren eigenen Code nachgeladen um das Standardlayout von Myspace zu überdecken hat das einen Hype ausgelöst (nichts anderes tut man mit dem Code den man in den unterschiedlichen Positionen einsetzt).
Nichtsdestotrotz ist der Myspace-Quellcode an sich übelst fehlerbehaftet und chaotisch.

Du kannst an folgendem CSS-Code herumspielen (der ist übrigens von der Seite die Du angegeben hast):


```
AUF WUNSCH ENTFERNT
```
P.S.: Ich nutze ein Greasmonkeyscript um die ganzen Custom Styles zu entfernen wenn ich Myspace Profil besuche


----------

